# المنتديات الخاصة > القواميس القانونية >  بعض المصطلحات القانونية

## هيثم الفقى

English Arabic
A
A.A.A (Agricultural Adjustment Act) قانون التسوية الزراعية أو التعديل الزراعي 
A.B or (able-bodied seaman) ملاح محنك
A.B.A (American Bar Association) نقابة المحامين الأمريكية (أو جمعيتهم)
A.C (Anno Christi) عام السيد المسي (عام مولده)
A.D. (Anno Domini) عام السيد المسيح، عام الميلاد
a/c (account) حساب
A.H(Anno Hegirae) عام الهجرة 
Abandonment for torts تنازل نظير إساءة
التنازل على سبيل التعويض عن أضرار واقعة
Abatable nuisance مضايقات قابلة للإزالة: ما يستطاع القضاء عليه مما يقلق الراحة العامة ويكون استمراره منافيًا للقانون
Abatement of freehold سلب الملك، اقتحامه ووضع اليد علية من أجنبيي بعد وفاة مالكه وقبل أن يتمكن الوارث من احتلاله.
Abatement of nuisance زوال المضايقة أو مصدرها
Abatement of purchase-money خفض سعر الشراء:إنزال السعر المتفق عليه بسبيل تعويض المشتري عن فرق القيمة الني أفرط البائع في وصفها
Abeyance of seisin حد اليد: النيل من الملكية بعرقلتها أو انقطاعها على أي وجه الملكية لعام 1925 كانت تقضي بوجوب اعتبار الملكية المطلقة غير قابلة لأي من ضروب العرقلة أو الانقطاع 
Abide and satisfy يراعي وينفذ: يعمل على التنفيذ التام لحكم أو أمر معين
Abiding conviction يقين ملازم
Abiding faith إيمان ملازم (بوقوع فعل) لا يتزعزع
Able to earn قادر على الكسب
Abominable crime جرم مقيت، يراد به في الغالب جرم اللواط والشذوذ الجنسي على ألوانه
Abortive trial محاكمة جهيضة: لا تسفر عن أي قرار أو حكم ولا يكون للخصوم دخل في إخفاقها
Absconding debtor المدين المتواري أو المختفي عن دائنيه: من تحاشي مداينيه وتفادي مواجهتهم
Absent-mindedness شرود الذهن، غيبوبة الفكر أو ذهوله: الحالة الفكرية التي تعتري من لا يملك تركيز انتباهه تركيزًا عاديًا
Absolute interest ملكية تامة: ملكية شاملة وناجزة
Absolute liability مسؤولية كاملة (سواء توافر عنصر الإهمال أو القصد أو لم يتوافر)
English Arabic
Absolute title حق ملكية مطلق لا يعلو عليه حق آخر
Abstract of record خلاصة الدعوى أو الإجراء، مختصر واف للقضية وتطوراتها حسب واقع سجلها
Abstract of title موجز تاريخ الملكية (موضوع البحث): وهو عبارة عن صف مقتضب يبين كيفية تقلب الحق العقاري وما تصل به من تصرفات أو امتيازات أو حقوق أو غير ذلك مما يؤثر في قيمته واحاله أي تأثير
Abstract question مسألة نظرية (خيالية) لا تستند إلى حقائق واقعية أو حقوق فعلية
Abuse of discretion 
إساءة تقدير: من ذلك وقوع المحكمة في خطأ قانوني لا ينطوي على سوء نية، بل يكون مجرد خطأ واضح أتته المحكمة فيما استنتجت وحكمت
Abuse of distress 
إساءة استعمال موضوع الحجز (المال المحجوز عليه) 
Acceleration clause شرط تعجيل: إذا أضيف أي عقد أو اتفاق وفاء نص أحيانا على انه إذا قصر الطرف المدين في القيام بشيء معين (كدفع الفوائد مثلا في حينها) كان عليه أن يدفع الدين قبل الموعد المحدد لدفعه أصلا
Acceptance for honour قبول تشريف، قبول السند لمصلحة الغير أو بالوسطة
Acceptance under reserve قبول مع التحفظ
Acceptor supra protest قابل (الصك أو السند) بعد النكرة (أو الاحتجاج)
Accidental killing الاماته أو القتل قضاء وقدرا
Accidents of labour اصابات العمل، حوادث أو مصائبه
Accident of navigation حوادث الملاحة: النوازل أو الإصابات التي تقع أثناء الأسفار البحرية قضاء وقدرًا
Accommodation قضاء مصلحة الغير مجانًا: أي بسبيل المجاملة أو التفضل
Accommodation acceptance قبول مجاملة
Accommodation bill سند (كمبيالة) أو ورقة مجاملة أو تواطؤ
Accord and satisfaction تراض واداء أو مصالحة على وفاء
Accounts receivable التزامات تعاقدية منتظرة (أي عائدة لشخص معين بموجب حساب مفتوح)
Accrued compensation تعويض مستحق، واجب الأداء أو الاستيفاء
Accrued due عوائد مستحقة
Accrued interest فائدة حالة الأداء
Accumulative judgment حكم تباعي أو لاحق: توقيع عقوبته بعد إتمام استنفاذ عقوبة سابقة، بحيث إذا أدين شخص وحكم عليه بالسجن مدة معينة ثم أدين ثانية بجرم آخر وحكم عليه بالسجن مدة أخرى، كان الحكم الثاني حكما تباعيا يؤجل تنفيذه حتى قضي المحكوم مدة الحكم الأول، أي تبدأ مدة السجن التالية حال انقضاء المدة السابقة.
Accusation procedure إجراء متعادل أو متكافئ الأركان
English Arabic
Acquired rights حقوق مكتسبة أو محرزة
acquittal in fact تبرئة الواقع أو التبرئة على أساس الواقع
acquittal in law تبرئة القانون أو التبرئة بحكم
act of God قضاء وقدر، فعل الله أو القدر 
act of government قانون الحاكم أو الإدارة
act of honour سند تشريف، ورقة قبول
act of indemnity قانون أو مرسوم عفو
act of insolvency عمل إعسار أو إفلاس، تصرف أو سلوك ينم عن الإعسار والتوقف عن الدفع
act of law قوة القانون، حكم القانون، سلطة مفعولة أو تأثيره 
act of parliament قانون أو مرسوم برلماني 
act of providence قضاء وقدر، فعل العناية (السماوية)
act of sale صك أو وثيقة بيع
act of settlement قانون وراثة أو توارثه
act of state عمل من أعمال الدولة أو تصف من تصرفاتها
act of supremacy قانون أو مرسوم السيادة: 
act on petition الحكم على العريضة
act or omission فعل أو تقصير
act under private signature محرر عرفي
action for accounting دعوى محاسبة ائتمانية يلتمس فيها الحق استنادا إلى القواعد الأنصاف والعدالة المطلقة دون النصوص القانونية المقيدة. وهي تناول الحسابات المعقدة إلى تترتب على صلات الأمانة والثقة المتبادلة
action for poinding دعوى توقيع الحجز على أموال المدين لاستيفاء الدين من ريع أراضيه ومنقولاته
English Arabic
action in debt دعوى استيفاء الدين أو الحمل على الوفاء بتعهد
action of book debt دعوى استيفاء الدين حسب واقع السجلات الخاصة بذلك 
action on contract دعوى على عقد: تقام لاستيفاء حق لا يملك صاحبه بينة عليه سوى العقد الذي بيده
action on the case نوع من الدعاوى الشخصية عظيم الشيوع
action to quite title دعوى تقرير صفو الحق أو خلوصه
actionable fraud غش أو تدليس يحاكم عليه أو يبرر اتخاذه الإجراءات القانونية 
actionable misrepresentation مزاعم (كاذبة) تبرر المقاضاة أو تسوغ اتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية 
actionable negligence مضايقات تستدعى المحاكمة أو تعبير سببا كافيا لإقامة الدعوى 
English Arabic
actionable words عبارات أو كلمات قاذفة أو مشهورة
active concealment كتمان التجاوز أو كتمان الكلام
active debt دين ذو غلة أو فائدة
acts of court مذاكرات أو وثائق قانونية يعمل بها في المحاكم البحرية
actual authority سلطة فعلية
actual cash value قيمة فعلية،ثمن مثل أو مثلي 
actual eviction طر المستأجر أو قهره على الإخلاء
additional security ضمان إضافي
address for service عنوان التبليغ
address to the crown الرد على خطاب العرش
ademption رجوع في وصية أو إبطالها 
adequate cause سبب كاف، مقتض مبرر
adequate provocation استفزاز كاف أو معقول
adherence member عضو منضم
adjourned summons تكليف أو أمر قضائي يبحث في غرفة المشورة ثم يعاد إلى محكمة للمناقشة
adjourned term دور (قضائية) متواصلة
adjudication in implement دعوى إحكام التصرف أو انجازه
adjudication in bankruptcy حكم افلاس أو حكم شهر افلاس
adjustment of loss تسوية الخسارة أو التحقق من مقدارها
adjustment of dower إعادة النظر في نفقة أو مرتب
administration of estates إدارة التركات
administration suit دعوى إدارة 
administrative acts أعمال إدارية
administrative discretion تقدير الإدارة أو اجتهادها
administrative law قانون إداري 
administrative remedy تدبير إداري 
administrative tribunals محاكم إدارية
administrator-in-law المدير قانونا أو شرعا 
admission against interest الإقرار ضد المصلحة الخاصة أو إضرار بالنفس
adoption of contract قبول العقد:
advance against merchandise سلفة على البضاعة 
advance against securities قرض مستند
adversary proceeding إجراء متنازع
English Arabic
adverse interest مصلحة عسكرية 
adverse party خصم مقابلة أ و مناهض
advice on evidence رأي في شهادة
advisory branch شعبة فتوى
Advocate General المحامي العام
Affidavit of defense إفادة نفي
Affidavit of documents إفادة وثائق
Affidavit of finding إفادة عثور على مفقود
Affidavit of means إفادة يسار
Affidavit of service إفادة بحصول اعلان أو تبليغ
Affidavit to hold to bail إفادة تعطى للقبض على مدعى عليه في دعوى مدنية واقناع المحكمة بعدم إخلاء سبيله تحت الكفالة نظرا لامكان فراره
Age of discretion سن إدراك
Age of legal consent سن الرضى أو القبول المشروع
Aggravated assault تعد مشدد
Agreement for insurance اتفاق على تأمين أو على قصد الدخول فيه
Aiding an escape تسهيل فرار
Alimony نفقة الزوجة
Alimony in gross نفقة مقطوعة 
Amount in dispute المبلغ المتنازع فيه
Appearance by attorney حضور بالوكالة
Appearance by counsel حضور بالمحامي
Appearance day يوم الدعوى
Appellate court محكمة استئنافية
Appellate jurisdiction اختصاص استئنافي
Appropriate process أمر بالحضور: لإبراز مستندات أو وثائق
Approved indorsed notes أوراق مظهرة مقبولة
Arbitrament and award عريضة تقدم في دعوى ناشئة عن نزاع سبق أن نظره المحكمون واصدروا قرارا فيه
Arbitrary punishment عقوبة تقديرية 
Arrest of inquest وقف تحقيق أو تحر قضائي
Arrest of judgment وقف حكم أو قرار
Arson of the first degree حريق المنازل المأهولة، ليلا (وعمدا)

English Arabic
Arson of the second degree حريق المباني ليلا (وعمدا)
Arson of the second degree الحريق العمد
Ascertained as aforesaid حسبما سبق تحديده أو تقدم بيانه
Assault and battery اعتداء مع الضرب أو التعذيب أو الإكراه البدني
Assault with intent to commit manslaughter اعتداء بنية القتل القصد
Assault with intent to commit murder اعتداء بنية القتل العمد: قوامه التصميم وسبق الإصرار
Assault with intent to commit rape اعتداء بنية المواقعة القهرية
Assault with intent to commit robbery اعتداء بنية السلب
Assets by descent أصول بحكم الميراث
Authorized capital رأسمال معتمد أو مصرح به
Average term of credit متوسط مهلة الدفع
B
Bad delivery تسليم البضاعة على مستندات غير وافية
Bad faith سوء النية
Bail bond سند كفالة
Bail common ضمان افتراضي
Bail in error كفالة طعن بالغلط
Bailment for hire وديعة إيجار أو عارية
Balances and obligations رصيد له وعلية
Banns of matrimony إعلان الزواج ثلاثة آحاد متتالية قبل إبرامه
Bench legislation قانون القاضي
Bench warrant أمر محكمة
Benefit of division حق التقسيم
Benefit of inventory حق الجرد
Beneficial enjoyment انتفاع خاص، استمتاع شخصي، متعة
Bilateral contract عقد ثنائي
Bilateral clearing مقاصة أو تسوية ثنائية
Bill of indictment لائحة اتهام
Blank acceptance قبول على بياض
Blank bill كمبيالة بيضاء
Blank bonds سندات بيضاء لحاملها
Bloody money دية، بدل دم
Bodily infirmity عاهة جسيمة
English Arabic
Bodily injury أذى جسماني 
Bond in customary from سند دين كتابي
Borough sessions محاكم بلدية ذات اختصاص جزائي محدود
Borrowed capital رأسمال مقترض
Borstal institution مهد إصلاح
Brought and sold notes مذكرات مبيعات
Breach of close انتهاك (حرمة) ملك الغير
Breach of contract إخلال بالعقد
Breach of covenant إخلال بميثاق
Breach of duty إخلال بواجب
Breach of peace إخلال بالأمن
Breach of prison الكسر الفعلي لأبواب السجن
Breach of privilege إخلال بامتياز أو بحق
Breach of promise نكث الوعد أو العهد
Breach of trust خيانة الأمانة، إساءة استعمالها
Breach of warranty إخلال بضمان أو تعهد
Breast of the court ضمير المحكمة، قرارة نفسها
Burglary in the first degree السطو على المنازل المأهولة أو الغير مأهولة ليلا
Burking; burkism قتل الغير خنقا قصد بيع جثته لتستعمل في أغراض التشريح
Burned out of sight أتت عليها النار أو جهلتها رمادا
Butts and bounds تخوم وحدود
By colour of office تذرعا بالوظيفة
By-product إنتاج فرعي، محصول عرضي أو ثانوي
By virtue of استنادا إلى

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=center]C
Call case in law court تحديد موعد لنظر دعوى
Call-day or call-night انهار أو ليلة الإجازة
Capital crimes جرائم إعدام
Capital expenditure مصروف رأسمالي
Capital punishment عقوبة الاعدام
Carriage-inwards أجرة نقل إلى الداخل
Carriage-outwards أجرة نقل إلى الخارج
Carry a bill يفوز لمشروع قانون بالموافقة المطلوبة
English Arabic
Carrying over rate بدل تأجيل
Case agreed on قضية مجمع عليها
Case at bar دعوى قيد النظر أو أمام المحكمة
Case law قانون دعوى
Case made مسألة مبسوطة أو مهيأة للقرار
Celebration of marriage إبرام زواج
Certificate of acknowledgement شهادة توثيق أو تصديق
Certificate of evidence عريضة طعن أو اعتراض
Certificate of incorporation عقد تأسيس
Certificate of police record شهادة سوابق تعطيها دائرة الشرطة المختصة
Certificate of preferred stock شهادة اسهم امتياز أو اسهم ممتازة
Certificate of purchase شهادة شراء أو شهادة بيع
Certificate of stock شهادة اكتتاب أو مساهمة
Challenge to fight التحدي لمبارزة أو قتال
Challenge to the favour الطعن بالمحسوبية أو مراعاة الخاطر
Chamber business أعمال غرفة المشورة
Chance bargain صفقة أو مبايعة جزافية
Change of beneficiary تغير المنتفع أو المستفيد
Change of domicile تغير محل الإقامة
Change of venue تغير محل المحاكمة أو نظر الدعوى
Charge-sheet لائحة اتهام
Charitable corporation جمعية خيرية
Charitable institution مبرة، مؤسسة أو منشاة خيرية
Civil disobedience عصيان مدني
Civil inquest تحقيق مدني
Civil liability مسؤولية مدنية
Civil nuisance مضايقات مدنية
Civil responsibility مسؤولية مدنية
Civil servant موظف رسمي
Civil service خدمة مدنية
Claimant adjuster وسيط تسوية
Clean bill of health شهادة صحية نظيفة
Clean bill of lading وثيقة شحن نظيفة
English Arabic
Clear and present danger خطر محدق واضح
Clear conscience ضمير مرتاح
Clearance card شهادة انتهاء خدمة
Co-assignee متصرف لو متفرغ له مشترك
Co-contractant متعاقد آخر
Co-contractor مقاول أو متعهد متضامن أو آخر
Co-executor منفذ متضامن، منفذ آخر
Collective bargaining agreement اتفاق مفاوضة جماعية
Collective labour agreement اتفاقية عمل جماعي
Colour bars فوارق أو حواجز اللون: الموانع الاجتماعية أو القانوني التي تحول بين العنصرين الأبيض والأسود
Colour of authority ايهام أو هيبة السلطة
Colour of law سيماء القانون
Colour of title تظاهر بحق أو بملكية
Colourable alteration تبديل ايهامي أو طلائي
Colourable transaction صفقة أو معاملة ايهامية
Combination in restraint of trade تكتل احتكاري
Commencement of a declaration مقدمة صحيفة الدعوى
Commission to take depositions تفويض أخذ أقوال
Commissioner of bail مأمور كفالات
Commissioner of bankrupts مدير مكتب البراءات أو إدارتها
Committed in presence of officer اقتراف بحضور ضابط
Committing magistrate قاض إحالة
Common appearance أمر حضور عام
Common because of vicinage مشاع بحكم الجوار
Common ground أساس مشترك
Common law القانون العام
Common-law action دعوى قانون عام
Common-law cheat الحصول على المال بالغش أو الاحتيال
Common-law lien (حق) امتياز أو اختصاص ناشئ بفعل القانون العام لا باتفاق الفرقاء
Common right حق عام
Common thief لص معتاد


English Arabic

Community debt دين اشتراكي، دين زوجية، يشترك فيه زوجان بحكم أموالهما المشتركة تبعا لقيام الزوجية
Community of interest اشتراك المصالح
Community property أموال مشتركة
Company limited by guarantee شركة محدودة بالضمان
Company limited by shares شركة محدودة بالاسهم
Comparative jurisprudence الفقه المقارن
Compassing the king’s death تصوير أو تدبير موت الملك أو التآمر عليه
Comparative rectitude الاستقامة أو الأحقية النسبية
Compassionate allowance علاوة تقدير خاصة، علاوة استثنائية
Competent witness شاهد عدل
Competitive bidding مزايدة تنافسية
Complete determination of cause الفصل في القضية كليا
Composition deed سند الصلح الواقي
Composition in bankruptcy صلح بسيط
Compounding a felony مصالحة على جناية
Compromise verdict قرار ترضية
Compulsive offender مخل اندفاعي
Compulsory nonsuit سقوط الدعوى حكمل
Compulsory process مذكرة جلب
Conclusion of fact استنتاج واقعي
Conclusion of law استنتاج قانوني
Conclusion to the country عرض النزاع على المحلفين 
Concurrent jurisdiction اختصاص مشترك، ولاية قضائية مشتركة
Concurrent lease اجارة استبسار
Condemnation money تضمينات أو أضرار (نقدية)
Conditional discharge إفراج أو إخلاء سبيل مشروط
Conditional stipulation اشتراط موقوف على شرط
Conduct money نفقات الشاهد
Confession and avoidance الاعتراف وإبطاله، الإقرار ونقضه
Confidential creditor مداين إئتماني
Confiscation acts قوانين المصادرة
Conflict of laws تنازع القوانين
English Arabic
Conflict of presumptions تنازع القرائن
Conflicting evidence تنازع الدليل أو البينة
Confusion of rights تداخل الحقوق أو اتحادها
Conjunctive denial نفي أو انكار شامل
Consolidation rule أمر ضم أو ارتباط
Constitutional law قانون دستوري
Constructive eviction اخلاء ممهد
Constructive detention حبس أو حجز ضمني
Constructive force قوة ضمنية
Constructive loss خسارة حكمية
Constructive taking استثار ضمني للمنفعة الخاصة
Consuetudinary law قانون عرفي
Contemplation of insolvency توقع الاعسار
Contempt of court انتهاك حرمة المحكمة
Contentious possession حيازة متنازعة
Contract of benevolence عقد احسان
Contractual obligation التزام تعاقدي
Corporate legal individual فرد اعتباري قانوني
Corporeal hereditament ميراث أو ملك عقاري
Costs in the cause مصاريف القضية
Count upon a statute يستشهد بقانون (معين)
Counter-affidavit افادة مضادة
Counter-fesance تزييف، تزوير
Counter-letter سند رد مقابل
Counter-mark اشارة تحذير
Countervailing duty رسم تعادل
Criminal lunatic مجنون مجرم
Criminal motive غاية اجرامية
Criminal procedure اجراءات جنائية
Criminal proceeding دعوى جنائية
Criminal prosecution محاكم جنائية
Culpable homicide قتل قصد، قتل مؤاخذ
Cumulative offence جرم تكراري أو استمراري
English Arabic
D
Damage to person ضرر لشخص
Dead letter قانون مهمل
Declaration against interest إقرار الشخص على نفسه أو ضد مصلحته
Declaration in chief إقرار رئيسي
Declaration of trust دعوى مقاضاة الأمين
Declaratory judgment حكم تفسيري
Declaratory part of law الجزء الايضاحي من القانون
Declaratory statue قانون بياني
Declinatory exceptions دفوع مثبطة أو معيقة
Defective title حق (ملكية) معيب أو مشوب
Deferred sentence حكم مؤجل الصدور
Detective of crime تعقب الجرائم
Dilatory defence دفع مكابل أو تأخيري
Dilatory exceptions دفةع مكابلة أو تأخيرية
Direct attack هجوم مباشر (على إجراء قضائي)
Direct evidence دليل مباشر
Direct examination استجواب مباشر أو افتتاحي
Direct interest مصلحة مباشرة، شأن مباشر
Direct loss خسارة مباشرة
Discretion statement التماس تقدير
Discretionary damages اضرار نقديرية
Dismissal without prejudice رد غير مانع للدعوى
Disorderly house بيت مقلق لراحة الجيرة

Disseisin by election ادعاء سلب الحيازة أو غصبها بسبب غير حقيقي
Dissenting opinion رأي مخالف، منشق أو منفصل
Divisible contract عقد قابل للتجزئة
Divisible offence جرم قابل للتجزئة
Domestic proceedings إجراءات مستعجلة أو جزئية
Double patenting تكرار البراءة
Duplicitous appeal استئناف مزدوج
Dying without issue مات أو يموت بلا عقب: أي دون أن يولد له ولد حتى بعد مماته
English Arabic
E
Easement by prescription ارتفاق تقادم وممارسة
Easement in gross ارتفاق شمول
Easement of access ارتفاق عبور
Easement of necessity ارتفاق ضروري
Efficient cause سبب فعال أو باعث مؤثر
Efficient intervening cause سبب حائل فعال
Ejectment bill دعوى اخلاء
Electrocution اعدام بالكهرباء
Eminent domain حق الاستيلاء العام أو اليد العليا
Enabling statute قانون إزالة حظر أو القيد
Entailed money نقود موقوفة
Equitable assignment حوالة انصافية
Equitable lien اختصاص إنصافي
Equitable estoppel إغلاق إنصافي
Equitable execution تنفيذ إنصافي 
Equitable rescission إبطال أو إلغاء إنصافي 
Equitable rule قاعدة إنصافية
Error apparent of record غلط واضح أو صريح
Error in law غلط قانوني أو في القانون
Estate at sufferance إيجار تجاوز
Estate by statute merchant حق الدائن
Estate in common عقار مشترك
Estate in lands حقوق عينية
Estate in remainder حق الرد
Estate in severalty مال انفرادي
Estate of limitation حق عيني
Estate upon condition implied حق عيني مشروط
Exaction ابتزاز
Examination of bankrupt تحقيق مع مفلس أو متفالس
Exception of lack of capacity to stand in judgment دفع بعد الأهلية للتداعي
Exception of misjoinder دفع ببطلان الضم
Exception of no cause of action دفع بعدم كفاية أسباب الدعوى (واسانيدها) من الوجهة القانونية
English Arabic

Excessive verdict قرار متجاوز، مفرط أو متماد
Exchequer division دائرة القضاء المالي
Exclusive agency نيابة اختصاص، وكالة عامة
Exclusive license ترخيص تخصة
Exclusive ownership ملكية خالصة أو خاصة
Exclusive possession حيازة خالصة
Exclusive remedy تدبير تنفيذي خاص
Excusable assault تعد معذر أو محل
Excusable neglect اهمال معذر
Executed agreement انفاق نافذ أو منجز
Executed consideration عوض تام الأداء
Execution of judgment تنفيذ الحكم
Executive functions وظائف تنفيذية
Executive pardon عفو تنفيذي
Executive warrant تفويض تنفيذي
Exemplary damages اضرار اتعاظية
Exercised dominion سيطرة ممارسة، استيلاء فعلي
Exercising an option ممارسة الخيار
Exigency of a bond مقتضيات الالتزام
Existing claim ادعاء قائم
Existing liabilities التزامات قائمة
Expectant heir وارث منتظر
Expenses of family نفقات العائلة
Express abrogation or express repeal إلغاء صريح (بحكم أو نص قانوني)
Extinguishment of common سقوط أو انعدام المشاع
Extraneous offense جرم اجنبي عن القضية
Extraordinary grand jury هيئة محلفين تحقيقية استثنائية
Extraordinary remedies تدابير استثنائية أو غير عادية
Extreme case حالة افراط أو شطط
Extreme hazard خطر متناء أو محدق
Extrinsic ambiguity غموض خارجي

[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

English Arabic
F
Face of instrument ظاهر المستند
Face of judgment المبلغ المحكوم به دون الفائدة
Failing circumstances ظروف ارتباك مالي: اعسار أو توقف عن الدفع، إشراف على إفلاس
Failing of record عاجز عن إبراز مستند أو عن بيان قيد
Failure of consideration سقوط العوض أو خيبته
Failure of proof عدم كفاية الإثبات
Failure of record فشل المدعي عليه في إبراز المستند
Fair and impartial trial محاكمة منصفة غير تحيزية
Fair and valuable consideration عوض عادل ومعقول
False arrest توقيف أو حبس باطل
False cheque صك زائف، شيك لا يقابله رصيد
False personation انتحال كاذب لشخصية الغير
False pretenses مزاعم كاذبة، أخبار كاذبة
Family council مجلس عائلي
Family settlement تسوية عائلية
Feigned action قضية اختلاقية
Fiduciary contract عقد ائتمان
Forcible detainer العصيان في المؤجر
Foreclosure غلق الرهن
Foreclosure دعوى غلق الرهن
Former adjudication حكم سابق
Formula instruction توجيه قانوني
G
Game laws قوانين الصيد البري
Garroting الإعدام خنقا
General execution تنفيذ عام
General executor منفذ عام (للوصية)
General exemption order أمر إعفاء عام
General interest مصلحة المجموع
General jurisdiction اختصاص عام
Governmental agents مأمورون رسميون . موظفون الحكومة ومستخدموها
Governmental facilities مرافق الحكومية
English Arabic
Graded offence جريمة متنوعة
Grass widow زوجة مهجورة
H
Habitual criminal مجرم معتاد 
Heir apparent وارث شرعي
Heir at law وارث شرعي أو قانوني
Heir beneficiary وارث منتفع أو انتفاعي
Heir by adoption وارث بالتبني
Heir by custom الوارث عرفا أو بمقتضى العرف
Heir by devise وارث بالهبة
Heir collateral وارث فرعى أو غير مباشر
Heir conventional وارث اتفاقي
Heir expectant وارث منتظر 
Heir forced وارث فرضي: لا يجوز حرمانه من الميراث
Heir general وارث عام
Heir in tail وارث حصري
Heir of the blood وارث بالدم
Heir of the body وارث صلبي
Heir presumptive وارث افتراضي
Hereditary succession ميراث قانوني
Homicide by misadventure قتل صدفة
House of correction اصلاحية
Hypothecary action دعوى رهن
Hypothecate يرهن (عقارا أو منقولا)رهنا غير حيازي
Hypothecation رهن غير حيازي
Hypothecation bond سند رهن
I
Illegitimacy عدم المشروعية
Illicit gain كسب غير مشروع
Immunity from suit الحصانة من الدعوى أو المقاضاة
Impeachment اتهام جنائي
Impeachment of waste مساءلة تبديد
Impeachment of witness طعن في اهلية شاهد
English Arabic
Imprescriptibility عدم قبول التقادم أو انعدام القابلية 
Imprescriptible rights حقوق غير تقادمية، لا تخضع لاحكام التقادم
Imprest money نقود تعبئة
Improper cumulation of action ارتباط باطل للدعاوى
Improper influence تأثير غير مشروع
Imputed negligence اهمال سببي
Inadequate remedy at law حكم أو تدبير قانوني غير كاف
Inalienability of allegiance عدم تغير الولاء
Inappellable لا يستأنف، غير قابل للأستئناف
Indemnity against liability تعويض عن خسارة
Indemnity bond سند تعويض
Indemnity policy بوليصة تعويض
Indeterminate sentence حكم غير محدد
Informative hypothesis افتراض نفي
Information of intrusion إجراء قانوني يتخذه رحال النيابة المختصون ضد المعتدين على الممتلكات العامة
Infringement of copyright التعدي على حق الملكية الأدبية (أو الفنية)
Infringement of patent التعدي على البراءة
Infringement of trademark التعدي على العلامة التجارية
Inhabited house duty ضريبة مساكن مأهولة
Inherent power سلطة ذاتية، سلطة تبعية أو اساسية
Innocent trespass تعد برئ (على ملك الغير)
Innominate contracts عقود غير مسماة
Inquisition (or linquest) of lunacy تحقيق جنون
Insinuation of a will إبراز الوصية لأول مرة أو تركها لدي المسجل المختص لإثباتها حسب الأصول
Instituted executor منفذ منصوب، منصوب المورث لانفاذ الوصية
Insufficiency of evidence عدم كفاية الادلة
Insurance adjuster محقق تأمين
Intermediate order امر تمهيدي
Involuntary manslaughter قتل خطأ، قتل غير ارادي
Irrelevant allegation ادعاء غير موضوعي
Issuable defense دفاع موضوعي
English Arabic
Issue in fact منازع الواقع، خلاف في الواقع
Issue in law منازعة قانونية أو في القانون
J
Joint action قضية مشتركة
Joint executors منفذون متضامنون
Joint tortfreasors مسيئون مشتركون
Judge Advocate of the fleet مشاور عدلي للقوات
Judge-made law تشريع القاضي
Judgment حكم، قرار، قضاء
Judgment-book دفتر أحاكم
Judgment by default حكم غيابي
Judgment creditor دائن محكوم علية
Judgment docket جدول أحكام
Judgment lien امتياز محكوم به
Judgment note كمبيالة محكوم بها
Judgment of board of directors قرار مجلس الإدارة
Judgment of conviction حكم ادانة
Judgment of dicontinuance حكم انقطاع الخصومة
Judgment on case stated حكم القضية المبينة
Judgment on demurrer قرار في الدفع بعدم كفاية أسباب الدعوى
Judgment on merits حكم موضوعي
Judgment recovered جواب حصول الاداء
Judgment void on its face حكم ظاهر البطلان
Judicature acts قوانين نظام القضاء
Judicial department دائرة قضائية
Judicial district منطقة قضائية
Judicial divorce طلاق قضائي
Judicial knowledge بداهة قضائية، معلومات قضائية
Judicial police شرط قضائي
Judicial power سلطة قضائية
Judicial question مسألة قضائية
Judicial sale بيع جبري، بيع قضائي
Junior execution تنفيذ تال أو لاحق

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=center]English Arabic
Jurisdiction of subject-matter اختصاص موضوعي يتعلق بنوع خاص أو طبقة خاصة من الدعاوى
Jurisdiction of the person اختصاص شخصي
Jurisdictional amount قيمة اختصاصية
Jurisdictional facts وقائع اختصاصية
Jurisdictional statement مذكرة اسباب الاختصاص
Jurist act عمل قانوني
Jury commissioner مندوب محلفين
Justifying bail اثبات كفاية الكفالة أو الضمان
K
Keep down interest يدفع الفائدة في مواعيدها
Killing by misadventure قتل صدفة
L
Lapidation الرجم حتى الموت
Larceny from the person سرقة الشخص
Last illness مرض الموت
Last resort مرجع أخير
Law of the case قانون الدعوي
Lawful damages أضرار أو تضمينات قانونية
Leading question سؤال تلقيني أو استدراجي
Leave no issue لم يعقب
Legal cruelty قسوة قضائية
Legal excuse عذر قانوني
Legal interest فائدة قانونية
Legal investment تثمير قانوني
Legal jeopardy خطر القضاء أو الخطر القضائي
Legal methodology الاصول القانونية
Legal name الاسم القانوني
Legal negligence اهمال قانوني
Legal proceeding اجراءات قانونية
Legal representative ممثل قانوني
Legal rescission فسخ قانوني
Legally constituted court محكمة قانونية
Legislative act قانون تشريعي
English Arabic
Legislative courts محاكم تشريعية
Legislative power سلطة تشريعية
Letters of guardianship تفويض وصاية
Letters testamentary أمر تنفيذ وصية
Litigious right حق متنازع
Livery of seisin تسليم حيازة
Loan societies جمعيات تسلف
Local actions قضايا محلية
Local agent نائب محلي
Local assessment ضريبة محلية
Local court محاكم محلية
Locality of a law suit مكان الدعوى
Lying in franchise سائب، طليق
Lynch Law حكم لينش، حكم الغوغاء
M
Malicious abuse of legal process إساءة استعمال الإجراءات
Malicious accusation تخمة مغرضة
Malicious action فعل كيدي
Malicious arrest قبض كيدي
Malicious falsehood افتراء ايذائي
Malicious injury to property إيذاء كيدي للمال
Malicious injury to person إيذاء شخصي كيدي 
Manual labour عمل يدوي
Marriage articles اتفاق زيجة
Marriage brokerage سمسرة زواج
Marriage ceremony مراسم زواج
Marriage certificate, marriage lines شهادة زواج
Marriage consideration بدل زواج
Marriage licence إذن زواج
Marriage potion حصة الزواج
Marshaling assets, marshalling assets ترتيب أو تصنيف الأصول
Marshaling remedies تنظيم الوفاء
Marshaling securities تنظيم حقوق الامتياز
English Arabic
Martial law أحكام عرفية
Mass strike إضراب شامل
Material alteration تغيير جوهري
Material evidence بينة جوهرية
Material fact واقعة جوهرية
Material action قضية زوجية
Material causes قضايا زوجية
Matter in deed مسألة سندية
Matter of substance مسألة جوهرية
Medical jurisprudence طب شرعي
Medico-legal طبي شرعي
Memorandum of association عقد تأسيس شركة
Mental capacity or mental competence كمال إدراك، أهلية عقلية
Mental incapacity or mental incompetency انعدام الأهلية العقلية
Merchantable title حق ملكية قابل للبيع
Merit system نظام الجدارة
Misapplication سوء استعمال
Misappropriation اختلاس، إساءة ائتمان: استغلال الأمانة للمنفعة الذاتية
Misprision of treason كتمان الخيانة
Moot case قضية جدلية
Moot point نقطة جدال
Moral duress إكراه معنوي، ضغط أدبي
Motion in arrest of judgment يطلب وقف صدور حكم
Multifariousness إساءة م الخصوم في الدعوى
Multiple evidence بينة قاصرة
Municipal bonds سندات بلدية
Murder in the first degree قتل الدرجة الأولى العمدي
Murder in the second degree قتل الدرجة الثانية 
Murder in the third degree قتل الدرجة الثالثة 
Mutual affray اقتتال، مقاتلة، ملحمة أو مشاجرة في مكان عام
Mutual benefit association جمعية تعاون متبادل
Mutual wills وصايا تبادلية[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=center]English Arabic
N
N.G.O: non-commission officer صف ضابط
Naked authority تفويض مجرد (لا يقترن بمنفعة)
Naked contract عقد مجرد
Naked debenture سندات غير مضمونة
National insurance ضمان اجتماعي 
Negative condition شرط سالب: يستوجب عدم حصول شئ معين
Negative pregnant نفي موجب، إنكار كاشف، اعتراف ضمني
Negligence in law إهمال قانوني
Negotiable instrument مستند قابل للتداول
Neutral property ممتلكات أو أموال محايدة
Neutralization state دولة ملزمة بالحياد
New acquisition كسب جديد، أموال مستجدة أو مستحدثة: ما يؤول بغير طرق الإرث أو الهدية من أحد الأقارب
New assignment تعيين مجدد
New cause of action أسباب جديدة للدعوى
New next devise الموصى له التالي
Next eventual estate تالي أموال محتملة
Next of kin ادني الأقارب، القريب الأدنى
Night walkers مشاة الليل
Nominate contracts عقود مسماة
Nomography أطروحة قانونية
Non-appearance غياب، عدم حضور
Non-continuous easement ارتفاق انقطاعي أو غير استمراري
Non-direction عدم توجيه
Non-intervention will وصية مانعة من التدخل
Non-merchantable title حق ملكية غير قابل للبيع
Notice of action إعلان نية الأجراء
Notice of motion إعلان طلب
Notice of trial إعلان محاكمة
Notice to produce تكليف إبراز
Notice to quit تنبيه إخلاء
Notorious insolvency إعسار مفضوح
English Arabic
Notorious possession حيازة مشهورة
Nude contract عقد عار
Nude pact ميثاق مجرد
Nuisance in fact مؤذن أو مضايق فعلا المضايقات حكما
Nul tiel record لا وجود لهذا القيد
Null and void لاغ وباطل
Nycthemeron يوم كامل
O
Occupant شاغل، محتل، واضع اليد
On an equality على قدم المساواة
Open a case يفتتح الدعوى
Open a commission يبدأ عملا، يشرع فيه كمفوض للقيام به
Open a deposition يفض إفادة
Open a judgment يحل حكما
Open a rule يحل مرسوما
Open contract عقد مكشوف
Open court جلسة علنية، محكمة علنية
Opinion evidence شهادة اجتهادية
Ordinary repairs إصلاحات عادية
Ordinary risks مخاطر عادية
Ordinary written law قانون عادي مدون
Original jurisdiction اختصاص ابتدائي أو بدائي
Ostensible agency نيابة إيهامية
Ostensible partner شريك إيهامي أو صوري
Out of term في غير الدورة القضائية أو خارجها
P
Parol Evidence Rule قاعدة البينة الشفوية
Particular of breaches and objections تفاصيل وجوه الإخلال والاعتراض موضوعا لشكوى
Parties and privies فرقء وشركاء
Party aggrieved فريق مظلوم
Party structure بناء فاصل
Pass forward for collection يرسل على ذمة التحصيل
Pay under protest يدفع مع الاحتجاج
English Arabic
Payable after demand يدفع عند الطلب
Penal action قضية جنائية
Penal bond التزام جزائي
Penal clause بند جزئي
Peremptory exception اعتراض قاطع
Peremptory undertaking تعهد قطعي
Perpetuating testimony إدامة الشهادة
Personal liability مسؤولية شخصية
Petition in bankruptcy عريضة افلاس
Petitory action دعوى حقوقية 
Place of contract محل العقد
Plaintiff in error المدعي بالغلط
Plenary confession اعتراف تام
Plenipotentiary ملكية تامة
Police power سلطة الأمن العام
Poor debtor’s oath يمين المدين الفقير
Positive wrong اساءة فعلية
Possibility of reverter احتمال الايلولة
Possibility on a possibility احتمال على احتمال، احتمال بعيد
Post-dated cheque شيك مقدم التاريخ
Post-notes اوراق مصرفية آجلة
Preappointed evidence بينة وضعية
Premature labour وضع سابق لأوانه
Presence of the court أمام المحكمة، بين يديها تحت سمعها أو بصرها
Presence of the testator حضور الموصي
Present conveyance تصرف حالي
Presumption of innocence قرينة البراءة
Presumption of law قرينة قانونية
Presumptive evidence الدليل المبني على القرينة
Prevailing party الخصم المحكوم له في الدعوى
Preventive justice عدالة وقائية
Privet examination استجواب خصوصي
Privileges and immunities إمتيازات وحصانات
English Arabic
Probable evidence دليل محتمل
Proof beyond a reasonable doubt اثبات لا يداخله شك معقول
Proprietary rights حقوق ملكية
Prosecuting witness شاهد اثبات
Proximate cause سبب أدني، سبب مباشر
Public trial محاكمة علنية
Purging contempt التكفير عن انتهاك حرمة المحكمة
Q
Quality of estate وصف ملك، حق عقاري
Question of fact مسألة واقعية
Question of law مسألة قانونية
Quiet enjoyment متعة هادئة
R
Rating appeal استئناف تخمين
Real property ملك عقاري
Real representative وارث عقاري
Reciprocal contract عقد تبادل أو تبادلي
Reconventional demand جواب تقاص
Remedial action دعوى تعويض
Remedial statute تشريع إصلاحي أو استدراكي
Remedy over تعويض رجوعي
Rent Restriction Acts قوانين قيد الإيجار
Retroactive inference استنتاج رجعي
Retrospective law قانون رجعي
Revendication action دعوى استرداد 
Reversionary interest فائدة عقارية مؤجلة، تعود قانونا بسبيل الرد
Rule absolute أمر قطعي
Rules of course أوامر عادية
Rules of court لائحة المحكمة الداخلية 
S
Seised in demesne as of fee حائز بحكم الملكية المطلقة
Self-executing constitutional provision حكم أو نص دستوري نافد من تلقاء نفسه
Self-executing judgments أحكام حائزة للصفة التنفيذية، أحكام مشمولة بالنفاذ
English Arabic
Sentence to run concurrently تسرى الأحكام بالتداخل
Separable controversy مسألة قابلة للتجزئة
Separate examination استجواب منفر أو انفرادي
Separate trial محاكمة منفصلة أو منفردة
Separation deed سند مفارقة أو انفصال
Settle a bill of exceptions يوافق على عريضة دفوع
Settle a document يصحح وثيقة
Several inheritance ميراث مشاطرة أو مناصفة
Slander قذف شفوي
Sound judicial discretion تقدير قضائي سليم
Sounding in damages دعوى إضرار
State trial محاكمة سياسية
Statutory declaration إقرار قانوني
Statutory exposition شرح قانوني
Statutory foreclosure غلق قانوني للرهن
Stay of execution وقف تنفيذ
Stay of proceeding وقف إجراءات
Striking out pleadings شطب اللوائح الدفاعية
Striking off the roll شطب من الجدول
Submission bond التزام تحكيم
Subscribing witness شاهد موقع
Substantial justice عدالة موضوعية
Substantive felony جناية مستقلة
Substitutionary evidence بينة، أو شهادة، بدلية
Sum adjudged مبلغ محكوم به
T
Tender of amends عرض تعويض
Third party claim proceeding دعوى تقرير حق الغير
Transfer in contemplation of death تحويل أو تصرف خشية الموت
Trial amendment تعديل إجرائي[/align]
Trial by certificate محاكمة بالشهادة أو على أساسها
True verdict قرار صحيح

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=center]

English Arabic

U
Unavoidable casualty إصابة لا يستطاع تفاديها أو دفعها
Undesirable person شخص مرغوب عنه: أي غير مرغوب فيه
Undisclosed principal اصيل مكتوم
Undivided right حق غير مجزأ
Unearned increment زيادة غير اجتهادية
Unfair hearing محاكمة مجحفة
Unlawful assembly تجمهر غير مشروع
Unlawful toughing of person’s body التطاول غير المباشر على جسم الغير
Unless otherwise proved ما لم يثبت خلاف لذلك
Unsolemn will وصية بلا منفذ
Until the contrary is proved حتى يثبت العكس
Use plainiff المدعي المنتفع
V
Valuable consideration عوض معادل
Valuable improvements تحسينات قيمة
Venue jurisdiction اختصاص مكاني
Verdict of guilty but insane قرار إدانة وإعفاء من المسئولية بسبب الجنون
Verdict subject to opinion of court قرار خاضع لرأي المحكمة
Verified copy صورة مصدقة
Vertical price-fixing contract عقد تسعير أو تحديد أسعار
Vested interest انتفاع مكتسب أو قائم
Vested in interest مقرر الانتفاع
Vexatious delay تأخير مفتعل
Vexatious proceeding إجراء إكتيادي
Voluntary ignorance جهل خياري
W
Wagering contract عقد رهان 
Waiver of exemption تنازل عم اعفاء
Waiver of immunity تنازل عن حصانة
Waiver of protest تنازل عن نكرة(احتجاج) في حالة عدم الدفع عند الاستحقاق
Waiver of tort تنازل عن إخلال بواجب غير تعاقدي
Wanton act فعل مستهتر
English Arabic
Wanton negligence إهمال مستهتر أو عابث
Warrant in bankruptcy أمر تنفيذ تصدره المحكمة
Will contest منازعة الوصية
Willful indifference to the safety of others عدم اكتراث قصدي لسلامة الآخرين
Willful murder قتل افتعالي 
Withdrawing a juror انسحاب محلف
Withdrawing record سحب أوراق الدعوى
Without impeachment of waste دون المساءلة عن التلف
Witness for the defence شاهد نفي
Witness for the prosecution شاهد اثبات 
Witness to will شاهد الوصية
Work relief إعانة عمل
Workmen’s compensation تعويض عمال
Write of assistance أمر مساعدة على التنفيذ
Write of attachment أمر حجز
Write of covenant دعوى إخلال بميثاق رسمي مكتوب
Write of debt دعوى دين
Write of deceit دعوى غش
Write of delivery أمر تسليم
Write of detinue أمر احتباس
Write of dower أمر دوطة
Write of ejectment أمر إخلاء
Write of entry دعوى استرداد حيازة عقارية
Write of error أمر غلط
Write of execution أمر تنفيذ
Write of possession أمر (تسليم) حيازة
Write of restitution أمر رد
Write of review أمر مراجعة
Write of right أمر حق
Write of supervisory أمر اشراف توجيهي
Writing obligatory محرر الزامي
Written contract عقد مكتوب أو محرر
Written instrument مستند مكتوب أو محرر
English Arabic
Wrongful levy حجز جائر
X
Xenodochy إيواء الغريب وإضافته
Xenophobic madness جنون بغضاء الأجانب
Y
Year of mourning سند حداد، عدة الوفاة[/align]

----------


## shimaa fadel

مجهود عظييييييييم 
شكرا بجد شىء هائل واكيد هيساعدنا :M20(32):  :Hi:

----------


## mohamed mergani

بارك الله فيك ومزيدا من العطاء وياريت لو تجمع لنا مصطلحات كل قانون في باب منفصل

----------

